# Heavyweight Boxing Champ Knocks Down Famous Internet Troll.



## Pwen Arye (May 12, 2014)

For those who haven't seen this train wreck unfold on youtube, this is another chapter in the history of internet boxing "champion" Charlie Zelenoff. The self proclaimed G.O.A.T ( greatest of all time) has challenged numerous boxers and mma fighters to bouts saying "He could knock them out in one punch". He aslo claimes to have a 50-0 pro record, when in reality it's 0-1. The 1 being against a boxer with 1-13 record. Charlie Zelenoff also challenged Floyd Mayweather Sr. to a match. Sr. thinking that it would be a friendly spar accepted. Floyd at 61 yrs. old bested the 22 year old man in the ring. When the match was over Floyd who had turned his back was sucker punched by Charlie who afterwords was tackled by a member of Floyd's entourage. Despite being beaten by multiple boxers (yes there are more) Charlie still claims to be the GOAT. 

Now recently he has been put back in the news for harrassing Deontay Wilder with racial insults and insulting his daughter who has spina bifida. Apparently this cyberstalking has been happening for years. The climax can be seen here. Champion Boxer Deontay Wilder KNOCKS OUT Internet Troll ... IN REAL LIFE [Insane Video] | TMZ.com

Charlie has also been saying he wants to fight Chuck Liddel, Rampage Jackson and Nick Diaz. 


ps. Charlie has a methanphetamine addiction


----------



## Tames D (May 12, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk. I'm not familiar with this guy or his story. How do you know about his "Meth Addiction"? I don't think it's cool to announce something like that on a public forum if it's not already common knowledge. But then, if it's common knowledge, you wouldn't have to announce it.


----------



## drop bear (May 13, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. I'm not familiar with this guy or his story. How do you know about his "Meth Addiction"? I don't think it's cool to announce something like that on a public forum if it's not already common knowledge. But then, if it's common knowledge, you wouldn't have to announce it.




I think it is pretty common knowledge. The guy has been around for a bit.

Anyhoo here he is sucker punching maywether snr.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t0xkyhbs85E


----------



## Pwen Arye (May 13, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. I'm not familiar with this guy or his story. How do you know about his "Meth Addiction"? I don't think it's cool to announce something like that on a public forum if it's not already common knowledge. But then, if it's common knowledge, you wouldn't have to announce it.


Just for informational purposes, for those who haven't seen his hundreds of youtube videos or been on a forum that he has been banned from. It just explains why a grown man would act in this sort of way. Also in the majority of his vids you can see him coming down off of it.

A short documentary on him






His former manager who put him up to most of this(in the beginning), tells the truth






Here in this vid you can see him hiding behind his father (who enables him) after he went to a boxing gym to challenge another boxer to a fight.


----------



## Transk53 (May 13, 2014)

Sounds like a typical 15 minute hero juiced up to find false courage. Seen these prats like that for years.


----------



## Pwen Arye (May 13, 2014)

I personally think he has narcissistic personality disorder. What kind of person gets knocked down twice, spits out his mouthpiece three times to intentionally get a DQ, runs away when he is getting hit and still clams himself the greatest PRO boxer that ever lived?


----------



## Transk53 (May 13, 2014)

Pwen Arye said:


> I personally think he has narcissistic personality disorder. What kind of person gets knocked down twice, spits out his mouthpiece three times to intentionally get a DQ, runs away when he is getting hit and still clams himself the greatest PRO boxer that ever lived?



Maybe yeah, that would seem to fit. Looks like he is trying to embrace pain. Really not sure, but taking those hits appeared to be calculated. This guy is actually quite dangerous, he may end up getting himself killed, or another.


----------



## drop bear (May 13, 2014)

You get them.

Match the guy up against datsik. Who was also.

Well... He I is in a mental institution last time I heard.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LvaNG91gegA


----------



## twins-mt (Jun 9, 2014)

It's funny guy


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2014)

Hopefully, for his sake, he listens to what Deontay Wilder said....but I doubt he will


----------



## twins-mt (Jun 10, 2014)

i don't think so... when you're stupid... you're stupid...


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 10, 2014)

what a nut job datsik is ---- thinking that he needs saving from himself first


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 14, 2014)

What a moron!


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 14, 2014)

Im pretty sure that guy isnt a troll, im pretty sure he is mentally ill.


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 14, 2014)

mentally not right or whatever he needs saving from himself.............

jmo....


----------

